# Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway Qualification Thread!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win one of two pair of Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speakers*



























​

*AxiomAudio and Home Theater Shack*... have teamed up to give two lucky members the opportunity to win Axiom's most versatile and compact stereo and home theater on-wall speakers providing the kind of transparent, neutral, wide-range sound you expect from Axiom, without any of the compromises that plague other on-wall speakers! Both pair are cherry finished.



Qualification period is from _*October 10, 2010 through December 15, 2010*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2010 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held the week after December 15, 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 10 posts in the forums. No Post Padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 10 posts may already meet this requirement if word count is met.* *<<<*

Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this qualification thread and posting below. 

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by November 30, 2010 in order to qualify.

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a USA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a USA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the Qualification thread only... any comments or questions can be posted in the discussion thread here.*


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing.

Thanks for having great offereings like this.

torceador


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Scary warning!!! To avoid potential embarrassment, I have read, reread, and rereread the qualification criteria and, to the best of my knowledge, I meet the requirements. So I humbly submit my entry for this giveaway. However, if I misread the qualifications, and have submitted my entry without justification, I promise to crawl into a hole somewhere and never come out. :bigsmile: That being said, I certainly could put these speakers to good use should fortune smile upon me.


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, I am qualified and would like to be entered into the Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway.


Thanks MIRT.


----------



## Stele (Jul 3, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing please.

Pete


----------



## gmichael (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow! Another great giveaway. How do you do it?

I am qualified. Please enter me.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I am qualified, and would like to enter! Thanks!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. Thank you!


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered.


----------



## Binary (Nov 23, 2009)

i am qualified. please enter me.


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

I believe I am qualified. Please enter me in the drawing.
Thanks to Axiom and HTS!


----------



## Radarlock (Jul 9, 2010)

I also believe I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing. Thanks. Great giveaway!!!


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet to win


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm qualified. Thanks for another great contest.


----------



## Trizzly (Oct 24, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing.

Good luck to all.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm qualified - please enter me! 

Thanks - Doug


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

I think I'm qualified. Please enter me. Great contests!

These things look like they are solid wood, and would fit great in my living/media room. Thanks Sonnie!


----------



## whonc (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm qualified. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I am qualified because I have 10 posts in the forums with the minimum word count, so I want to enter to win the speakers. Thank you for offering another fine contest. Good luck to everyone entering. Maybe this will be the one for me.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Im qualified, please enter me in this giveaway


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing please.
Thanks!


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. thank you again for another great giveaway!


----------



## fergi (Mar 6, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in the Axiom M3 Giveaway.


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing please
Thanks , Mike


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to enter.

Thank you.


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

Qualified and good luck to all.

XEagleDriver


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the drawing. I haven't won yet so I'm hoping this would be my lucky shot. These speakers would look good on my living room wall sitting on either side of my LCD.

Good luck to all...


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Qualified please enter my name


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway.

Thanks!


----------



## bearberry (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm qualified and would like to be entered into the Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway. Great offer, I have m2s and really enjoy them. These would be nice to add, even the right finish!

Thanks,
bearberry


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Howdy,

I am qualified, would you please enter me into the draw? Thanks!! Good luck everybody

-NV


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Unless I missed a doozy, im qualified and would like to enter. Thanks HTS!

-Spud


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am qualified, Thanks. Good luck to all.:T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.
Good luck to all who enter.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm qualified and would like to be entered.

Thanks for another great giveaway HTS!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Please enter me into the giveaway- thanks HTS!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Qualified.


----------



## shinksma (Aug 12, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into this giveaway drawing. 

Thanks, 

shinksma


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

I am also qualified now and would like to be entered in this awesome giveaway!

Thanks
Tdub


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm qualified to enter the drawing. I read the qualification paragraph about ten times, sure that I was missing something. It's funny how we have come to distrust anything that appears easy to achieve! (That must be why we measure everything to death before sitting back and listening to it.)

Matt


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

I am pretty sure I qualify. These would be nice to complete the surround for my basement system.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nice looking speakers! Count me in!


----------



## Gregavi (Sep 22, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into this giveaway drawing. 

Thanx
Gregavi


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway. 

Semper Fi


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered in yet another super give away!!


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi, I am qualified and would like to be entered into the Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway.
This site rocks!


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

hello

I am qualified would like to be entered into the Axiom M3 v3 On-Wall Speaker Giveaway. Thank you for another great give-a-way.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*We have winners!*


Congratulations to *Jason1976* and *dougc*!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats guys


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you! I can't wait for them to come. I hope they sound better then what I have. I have OLD speakers. I am using old AR TSW 410 speakers.


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Awwww!


congrats to you both!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Axiom makes fantastic Speakers and may they bring both of you Years of happy listening.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Wooo Hooooo!!! Thank you!


----------

